# HEY PUNX



## crow jane (Apr 29, 2012)

Where you goin' with that flower in yr hair??


----------



## crow jane (Apr 29, 2012)

great fukkn album and criticism/observation of late 60's SF (modern allegory of yr scene, brah)

download it:


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnmmzkkom3t
```


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's make the chrome-plated megaphone of the ugliest part of your body turn black.


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

Who are the Po-jamma Police?
"Arf," she said.


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 29, 2012)

is this supposed to be a joke? its kinda silly . . .


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

Have you guessed me yet?
I am the zombie woof.
With the Oil of Aphrodite
And a watermelon in Easter hay
That looks like a cross between an electric vacuum cleaner
And a kerosene powered record player.


----------



## crow jane (Apr 29, 2012)

these mothers is crazy, you can tell by their clothes.
One guy wears beads and they all smell bad.
We're gonna get them for a dance after the basketball game but my best pal warned me you never know how many will show up.
sometimes the guy in the fur coat doesn't show up and sometimes he does show up only he brings a bunch of crazy people
with him and they dance all over the place. 
None of the kids at my school like these mothers, especially since my teacher told us what the words in their songs meant.

sincerely forever, Suzy Creamcheese


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

What's got into you?


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 29, 2012)

the devil made me do it!!!


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

Is that a real poncho, or is that a Sears poncho?


----------

